# portraits und stillleben richtig beleuchten!?



## dermike (2. Juli 2004)

Hi!

nachdem ich mir jetzt ne Photoausstattung zugelegt hab (EOS 100 und ne Sony 717) und auch schon gut vor mich hingeknipst hab, wollte ich mich mal umhören ob ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt, bezüglich der Beleuchtung.

Sprich ich würde gerne Innen wie Außen etwas "bessere" Portraits bzw. (halb)-Akt Aufnahmen machen.

Tipps, Links,......

Danke,
Gruß,

mike


----------



## marzipanschwein (5. Juli 2004)

*Foto Tipps*

Hallo 
Habe das vor langer zeit auch schon mal gesucht schau mal unter folgenden seiten nach:

http://www.jr-x.de/digitalfotografie/equipment.html#beleuchtung
http://www.computerhilfen.de/foto_foto.php3
http://www.optimal-foto.de/sites/fototip/FotoTipp_Aufnahmefehler.pdf
http://www.photo-tipps.de/frameset.htm
http://www.nfac.de/tipps/index.html


----------

